# such Fotos ....



## eNomiNus (4. August 2001)

Öy Forum

Ich such Pics von männlichen Personen, bei denen nur das gesicht, mehr nicht zur Hälfte aufm Bild ist. (der rest ist hinter dem Rand)
Ich will so ein Pic - natürlich nachbearbeitet - als Splash screen
verwenden, als sollte es auch die entsprechenden Maße haben.

Wär wie immer korrekt, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## NeoX (4. August 2001)

*...*

ich wäre auch über jede gescheite url einer bildergalerie dankbar...
ob männlein oder weiblein is mir wurscht...

und ich hoffe das nicht nur der tip kommt "gehe über die such funktion" 

cya


----------



## wo0zy (4. August 2001)

also, http://www.zefa.de da meldeste dich an und kannst da nach fotos suchen!!(ich weiss is auch ne suchfunktion)

sonst ist http://www.fotos.de auch noch ganz gut, da gibs viele nette links!! mehr kenn ich eigentlich auch nich!! für mehr wäre ich auch dankbar!!!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. August 2001)

ansonsten mal ganz fies sein und auf http://www.binichcool.de
n paar fotos nehmen!!


----------



## wo0zy (4. August 2001)

da fällt mir ein, wenn es total fies sein soll, dann auf http://www.uglypeople.com da sind richitg fiese typen! :> :{} %)


----------



## NeoX (4. August 2001)

*...stimmt...*

bei www.binichsexy.de oder
www.amihotornot.de 
gibts ja auch genz nette vögel...

@.:wo0zy:. is zefa.de kostenlos???
find anmeldungen eigentlich abschreckent... 

:-[


----------



## wo0zy (4. August 2001)

jo, ausser du willst eines der pics kaufen!!!


----------



## eNomiNus (4. August 2001)

dankschööö


----------



## NeoX (4. August 2001)

*@.:wo0zy:.*

also von unseren links...

http://www.binichcool.de oder http://www.binichsexy.de etc. ...

sollten wirklich manche auch bei http://www.uglypeople.com geposted werden oder nicht *sfg*


----------



## wo0zy (4. August 2001)

hehe, jo einige lustige menschen sind da schon bei!! aber naja 10p aus mitleid!!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. August 2001)

mitleid?

stell dir mal vor, der denkt, "mann bin ich n kerl".
dann macht der doch die männerwelt schlecht und es erfüllen sich alle vorurteile.

....blah red ich schon wieder mist....aber kein wunder bei den fotos :>


----------



## wo0zy (4. August 2001)

hehe, jo die frauenweld würds sicher freuen, wenn da so ein "buckelvips" denkt er is der größte stecher!!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. August 2001)

buckelvips???

haste ma rechtschreibprüfung durchlaufen lassen??
das gibbet gar nich


----------



## wo0zy (4. August 2001)

man ein buckelvips ist nach mittermeier eine mischung aus vips ausmussen und dem glöckner von notre dam! alles klar?????

für vips übernehm ich keine verantwortung, keine ahnugn wie man das schreibt!!


----------



## D@emon (5. August 2001)

Ahh du meinst *Fips* Assmussen


----------



## wo0zy (5. August 2001)

hehe, jo den mein ich!!!

*MITTERMEIER RULZ!!!*


----------



## Thomas Kuse (5. August 2001)

hehe denn is ja klar!


----------



## mir (7. August 2001)

*ontopic again...*

Ob Du denn nun die Bilder genau findest, die du gesucht hast, weiss ich auch nicht, ABER
wenn de denn nicht ans bezahlen zu denken tust - biddeschöön:

http://www.freeimages.co.uk
http://www.free-graphics.com/
http://www.homepagemagazin.de
http://gallery.hd.org/ 

Ade
Guido


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. August 2001)

hehe ganz nedde seiten


----------

